# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Auto-Clicker] KFM macro

## Reznow

Hello im from Poland and my english not so much good, if you can help me and create or give macro for kfm? I have mouse Bloody V8 i have core 3 and 4, 
I do not know how to do create macro. So if you can help me  :Big Grin:

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Hey bud, why not give Chimpeon a try? It is an auto click and key sender and it works in Blade & Soul. https://chimpeon.com.

----------

